# Tankless venting



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

This may be a stupid question, but why can't a tankless be vented through a chimney like a standard water heater or boiler ?:blink: This would make installation a lot easier in a lot of waterheater to tankless switchover's.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Because most of them have a fan forced exhaust and the fan is limited in CFM.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If they chimney serves no other appliances. (which is highly unlikely)

Run the new vent from the tankless all the way out of it. I have done that in the past.

Then I just made a top for the chimney with flashings on it for the PVC vent(s) and intake(s)


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Because most of them have a fan forced exhaust and the fan is limited in CFM.


 Ahaa, thanks for the info


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

This is true. The limitations in vent length and turns is illistrated on the install manual. If one goes beyond set limits it causes havoc in more than two or three different tankless systems. Pain in the arse to trouble shoot down the road.


----------

